# Oil and Gas



## FranBurns (May 20, 2009)

The oil industry is coming up, with the demand for oil increasing and the supply for the same, shrinking. The demand for oil is rising and is expected to remain, for the coming 20 years. In fact, it is believed that the total consumption of oil in 2030 will be around 115 million barrels per day, which is 30 million barrels more than what is consumed daily today. So anyone investing in oil industry can expect returns for the next 20 years, for sure. 

Investment in oil is one of the most lucrative and safe ways of earning a significant return over investment. The returns from the oil investment are predicted to be upward of 650%. An oil hit can be expected to return profits within the first 60 days itself. 

The dependence of the world on energy can not be undermined. This is more so because the total energy consumption of the world exceeds 500 exajoules. The ROI from investment in areas like the Oil and Gas is upward of 650% or even greater.


----------

